# How long should extraction in moka pot take?



## philly (Dec 18, 2017)

How long should it take from the moment coffee starts pouring into the top chamber of the moka pot to stopping the extraction? I am looking for the right heating level - at one setting it takes 4 minutes, at the other - 1 minute. What is your opinion?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't focus on time as a specific indicator, really focus on the flavour & see if you can correlate any attributes or faults to a range of times.

The fact that 4min & 1min still leave you asking for opinions suggests that they could both be feasible?

I'd make sure you start with the same weight of brew water, at a similar temp. Kill the brew at the same volume out as best you can each time, or as soon as you see puffs of steam.

But for reference, my 2 cup Bialetti (20g dose) hit 80g out (when the liquid meets the base of the spout) in 1:10, with 135g boiling Volvic added to the base, for a ball park brew.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

philly said:


> How long should it take from the moment coffee starts pouring into the top chamber of the moka pot to stopping the extraction? I am looking for the right heating level - at one setting it takes 4 minutes, at the other - 1 minute. What is your opinion?


How big the pot is will have some bearing!


----------



## philly (Dec 18, 2017)

It is a 2-cup - 135 ml of water in the boiler. 9.5 g of coffee (medium roast) or 7.5 g (dark roast).


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Are the levels in the filter funnel the same regardless of weight and roast? If they are not, that will account for some of the differences in extraction time.

If the funnel has been filled to just below the rim in each case, then the next variable may be the grind. The two different roasts may be being ground at the same setting on the grinder, but are actually different when they come out of the grinder due to variety/roast differences.

As a pointer, my Bialetti 6 cup takes between 53 seconds to 1min 20 seconds to go from first ooze to blonde. The most common times in that band would be around 1min to 1min 8 seconds.

Fill the funnel accordingly and adjust grind according to what you taste may be the way forward?

I time and record every brew and adjust as necessary next time round. If faster than about 55 seconds I grind finer and increase the weight so that the level in the funnel is right. And slower than say 1.30 I go coarser and reduce the weight .

After two or three brews, I have generally found the best combination.


----------



## Javier (Nov 10, 2020)

Batian said:


> Are the levels in the filter funnel the same regardless of weight and roast? If they are not, that will account for some of the differences in extraction time.
> 
> If the funnel has been filled to just below the rim in each case, then the next variable may be the grind. The two different roasts may be being ground at the same setting on the grinder, but are actually different when they come out of the grinder due to variety/roast differences.
> 
> ...


 This is the best and most comprehensive response that I have been able to find on this subject in the entire internet. Thanks for the information, it's noticeable by your response that you have a lengthy experience with Moka Pot brewing and that you have experimented extensively. This should save me much time of experimentation.


----------

